# First go at some cheese!   All Done!!!



## realtorterry (Jan 29, 2012)

Got my AMNPS & had the initial oil burned off SOOO......

It's time for some cheese!!!

I just unwrapped all this & have them sitting in the fridge right now to hopfully form some pellicle.

Clockwise from left is Munster, Sharp Cheddar, Colby Jack, & Monterey.

It's cold & windy outside ( For Bullhead City ) so i'll be putting the AMNPS at the bottom of my WSM & chesse on top. Should'nt get too hot I think?

Let you know in a few hours when I update this thread!!


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 29, 2012)

Been sitting here for a good half hour & the AMNPS is going great







Nice little film on the chesse. Let it come up in temp just a little bit. Lets get it on!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking good Terry -


----------



## sprky (Jan 29, 2012)

so far


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 29, 2012)

So here we are 2 hours & 3/4 of a row on the ANMPS later







I hope the two week rest mellows out the smoke? There were only on for two hours but just bringing them in the house to rest made the whole house smellof excessive smoke & taking a few slice ( cause you gotta right ) the smoke is powerful. I guess we'll see???


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 29, 2012)

Sure looks pretty..I have not tried smoking cheese yet, maybe next week, but I know Fat is real good at grabbing flavors. I think the cheese will grab a lot of smoke then the rest lets it penetrate and disperse, mellowing the flavor...JJ


----------



## sam3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Sure looks pretty..I have not tried smoking cheese yet, maybe next week, but I know Fat is real good at grabbing flavors. I think the cheese will grab a lot of smoke then the rest lets it penetrate and disperse, mellowing the flavor...JJ




Agreed. Mine will stay in the freezer for @4-6 weeks. If I can wait that long!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2012)

It sure looks good, and your right, it tastes awful right out of the smoker. Two weeks is the minimum time to wait. It really gets better the longer it sits. That's why we make a big batch, because 2-3 months of curing in the fridge really makes for some good smoked cheese!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice looking cheese.

Im sending you my addy


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!! Glad to hear the smoke will mellow!!

This being my firsat cheese I had thought I over smoked it?


----------



## sam3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks real good!

I just recently did some myself for the first time. I'm going to let it sit for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice looking cheese and the hard part is waiting for it to mellow!


----------



## eman (Jan 30, 2012)

WARNING!!!!

 Tasting the cheese right out of the smoker is like licking the inside of your smoker . NASTY.

 Cheese requires a minimum of 2 weeks aging to mellow out.

 That being my PSA for the day, That cheese looks like it will be great.


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 30, 2012)

sam3 said:


> Agreed. Mine will stay in the freezer for @4-6 weeks. If I can wait that long!







SmokinAl said:


> It sure looks good, and your right, it tastes awful right out of the smoker. Two weeks is the minimum time to wait. It really gets better the longer it sits. That's why we make a big batch, because 2-3 months of curing in the fridge really makes for some good smoked cheese!


So should it be kept in the fridge or frezzer? I have it in the fridge now? Does it matter which one?


----------



## sam3 (Jan 30, 2012)

realtorterry said:


> So should it be kept in the fridge or frezzer? I have it in the fridge now? Does it matter which one?


I don't know, I vac sealed and put mine in the freezer. My fear about storing cheese in the refrig that long would be that it might become moldy due to the moisture in it. I'm sure someone with more experience will chime in too.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 30, 2012)

You can store the cheese in the fridge a lot better than in the freezer. The freezer will really dry out the cheese while the fridge will just let it age. Even if you got a little mold (which you should not get in 2-3 weeks) you just cut the mold off and eat the rest of it. Trust me - that happens in cheese stores every day. My wife used to work for Hickory Farms and has repaired more cheese than most of us have eaten.


----------



## sam3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> You can store the cheese in the fridge a lot better than in the freezer. The freezer will really dry out the cheese while the fridge will just let it age. Even if you got a little mold (which you should not get in 2-3 weeks) you just cut the mold off and eat the rest of it. Trust me - that happens in cheese stores every day. My wife used to work for Hickory Farms and has repaired more cheese than most of us have eaten.


Another day where I learn something new. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm putting them in the beer frig when I get home.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 30, 2012)

The cheese looks good and yummy 2 weeks in the fridge?

I can't do cheese it is impossible i can't  wait for 2 weeks to eat it no no no


----------



## meatnbeer (Jan 30, 2012)

When I do a batch of smoked cheese, I usually make a lot.  I then vacuum seal it with the food saver and place it in my beer fridge in the basement.  I have cheese from last March I am still eating on.  I have not found a single piece of mold on my cheese.  Maybe I am just lucky.  Even if there was some mold I would just cut it off as long as I can salvage some of the cheese.

And yes, fresh smoked cheese is no good.  I have found that the flavor will change and get better over time.  That is why I have some right now that is about 10 months old.  But man that takes some will power.......


----------



## venture (Jan 30, 2012)

Cheese looks great!

Another vote for the fridge.  When vacu packed, it will last much longer than you will allow it to sit there!  The freezer can turn some cheeses crumbly and then they are only good for melted or shredded applications. From Tillamook:

Freezing Tillamook Cheese does prolong its life, but it also changes its texture, making it dry and crumbly. If you still want to freeze your cheese, wrap one pound or smaller portions in moisture-proof, air-tight containers or plastic bags. When you're ready, thaw one in the refrigrator for 24 hours and serve as soon as possible (as if there's any other way to eat Tillamook).

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## teeznuts (Jan 30, 2012)

In 2 weeks you'll swear someone snuck into your fridge and swapped cheese with you. It tastes nothing like it does staright out of the smoker YUCK!! 3 weeks it will be even better.

When TomPetty sung "waiting is the hardest part" I think he was singing about smoked cheese.


----------

